# andarol/nap 50s



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Hi guys wanted your advice really on these nap50s/andarol. Iv got hold of some and would like to start my first oral only course for possibly 3-4weeks max. I think im going to start on 25mg maybe go up to 50mg on week 2 depending on the sides. Il be taking milk thistle and liv 52 but dont know how many per day of each i should be taking. Also im worried about gyno so am thinking of getting tamoxifen and would like to know when/if to start them? For pct i was thinking Nolvadex. How long after should i carry the PCt on


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

next day or 2 after last tabs, 25mg a day? you mean half a tab?

there very powerfull and we have discused abot beginners using them before some think it was ok i personally ddnt d bol would be a much better choice specially as you wish to do a very mild dose od aas


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

start on half a tab a day...go up to one if you find them ok

use the milk thistle and, yes ... get novadex


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

if say i chose to really go for it with naps 1 time say 3 a day for super mass and strength how long would you suggest this to be carried out for jimmy?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

I wouldnt jjb

i do believe that the duration would need to be so short, that the water/blood gains would drop off as quickly as they went on

i would say increase your test dose rather than up the oxy dose

25-50mg ED is plenty for 4 week cycles

i only know this from personal experience...i tried the 3 a day thing...it just gave me water and spots


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Do you think it would be a lot safer to stay on the 25mg dose for the 3 weeks? Iv heard a lot of bad stuff about this stuff but the gains are huge..


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

50 is fine if you feel ok on 25


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Is there any way to try and keep as much of the gains as possible?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

eat big and train hard


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

get a good pct sorted


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

what pct would you do?


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

just wondered cause i know guys who do them all the time, i personally only use them to front load a cycle say 10 days on 100mg a day but thats not always

so you think there good for the same duration as say methyl trienalone


----------



## david johnson (Jun 23, 2009)

wher can i get sum naps from eny one no


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

david johnson said:


> wher can i get sum naps from eny one no


www.readtherules.com

start there mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

david johnson said:


> wher can i get sum naps from eny one no


Pampers or Huggies?

Any leading super market will do.


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

naps seems the inn word at the mo


----------



## MOLLSKI (Jun 7, 2009)

pea head said:


> Pampers or Huggies?
> 
> Any leading super market will do.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Try afternoon naps mate,very beneficial for recovery.


----------

